# need help on lower ball joints, 94 sentra ga16de



## the fiesta (Apr 24, 2004)

i need some help from anyone that has changed the lower front ball joints from a 1994 sentra, 5spd. Can i remove the ball joint from the arm itself or do i have to replace the arm? any help would be truly appreciated.


----------

